# [X11] Root kann keine Programme starten

## Randar

Hi,

root kann bei mir keine Programme starten, welche unter X laufen sollen. Folgender fehler erscheint.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
> 
> Xlib: No protocol specified
> ...

 

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## amne

Wie bist du denn root geworden? Versuchs mal mit 

```
emerge x11-misc/sux

sux -
```

----------

## spitzwegerich

root ist nicht der Herr über das Display. Aber du könntest ihn mit xhost hereinlassen.

----------

## Stormkings

hallo,

nun das liegt vermutlich daran, dass die umgebungsvariable für das display nicht gesetzt ist.

probier mal als user in dessen home ein:

```
david@dyas david $ xauth extract schluesselname $DISPLAY
```

und anschließend als root:

```
dyas root $ xauth merge /home/username/schluesselname

dyas root $ export DISPLAY=:0
```

wobei der username durch deinen user zu ersetzen ist.

hier ist außerdem noch etwas info, falls das nicht klappt. bei mir geht es ohne  ein "export XAUTHORITY=~/.Xauthority" zu machen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100978&highlight=xauth

grüße, david

----------

## Lore

Eine "quick & dirty" Lösung ist folgende:

```

xhost +

```

(Eingeben bevor man root wird)

Allerdings werden da die Display-Kontrollmechanismen ausgeschaltet. Ist also keine Lösung für die paranoiden Gentoo-User.

----------

## amne

Ich versteh wirklich nicht ganz, wieso sich das xhost so permanent am Leben hält. sux ist ein wunderschönes Wrapperskript für su und den ganzen xauth-Kram und mit 3 Buchstaben sogar kürzer zu Tippen als xhost (5 Buchstaben).

----------

## stahlsau

und ich versteh nicht was ihr da macht...wenn ich root-zugriff brauche, mach ich "su" und fertig  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

Unter KDE kannst du kdesu verwenden.

```

kdesu -c <programm>

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich weiß  nicht, wie ich das gemacht habe, aber bei mir funktioniert nur mit su. Mit ssh -X geht das nicht. Ich hab kein xsu, trotzdem kann ich X Programme starten. Das komische ist, wenn ich

```

$ xhost +

```

eingebe, bekomme ich "access control disabled, clients can connect from any host"

----------

## chrib

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich weiß  nicht, wie ich das gemacht habe, aber bei mir funktioniert nur mit su. Mit ssh -X geht das nicht. Ich hab kein xsu, trotzdem kann ich X Programme starten. Das komische ist, wenn ich
> 
> ```
> 
> $ xhost +
> ...

 

Wieso ist das komisch? Immerhin hat Du doch deinen X-Server so eingestellt, das jeder beliebige Client drauf connecten kann.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## pablo_supertux

eben nicht. Ich habe nichts desgleichen konfiguriert. Als ich suse hatte, konnte ich mit ssh -X rex@localhost auch X Programme starten. Heute mit Gentoo geht das nicht mehr.

Als ich SuSE hatte, konnten die per su eingeloggte Benutzer keine X Programme starten, mein Gentoo kann das. Ich habe aber nie Xauthorities oder so eingestellt. Ich wieß nicht, wieso bei mir nur per su geht, bei den meisten nur per ssh -X.

----------

## Anarcho

Das bei dir ssh -X nicht funktioniert wird wohl an der einstellung des SSHD liegen.

Per standard ist x-forwarding nämlich nicht aktiv.

Du musst vor

X11Forwarding yes

das # wegmachen in der datei  /etc/ssh/sshd_config

dann sshd neustarten

----------

## chrib

Du hast 'xhost +' eingegeben, daraufhin hat Dir der X-Server gemeldet, "access control disabled, clients can connect from any host". Mit dem Befehl hast Du ihn halt für alle freigeschaltet, und der X-Server bestätigt Dir das auch noch mal explizit. 

Aber xhost will man eh nicht nutzen, wenn dann nimmt man xauth.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## pablo_supertux

"access control disabled, clients can connect from any host"

ach shit, du hast Recht, ich hab's falsch gelesen und als "client cannot connect" interpretiert, deshalb fand ich das komisch   :Embarassed: 

----------

